# sexing electric blue balloon ram



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi all

Just bought 3 ebbr today.
was trying to see if i'm lucky enough to get a pair out of them. 
Would anyone be kind enough to help to sex them for me please?




























thanks in advance

Cheers
Darren


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

Without the black spot, it's near impossible. I wouldn't try breeding them anyway, so it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't like balloon Rams personally....They are deformed fish someone bred out, but the one in the middle looks like a male, the rest female....SO looks like you have a trio.


----------



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

DarwinAhoy said:


> Without the black spot, it's near impossible. I wouldn't try breeding them anyway, so it shouldn't really matter.


Just trying my luck. 




ZebraDanio12 said:


> I don't like balloon Rams personally....They are deformed fish someone bred out, but the one in the middle looks like a male, the rest female....SO looks like you have a trio.


Thanks. Do you see from the front dorsal fin? thats how i guess that the one that extends out is the male. Not sure if I'm correct though.



Btw, afraid all died after I got back from a short trip.  Read somewhere that they die easily.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yup, Rams are extremely sensitive..

And yes, thats how I sexed them.


----------



## aquariumfish (Apr 8, 2013)

ZebraDanio12 said:


> Yup, Rams are extremely sensitive..
> 
> And yes, thats how I sexed them.


Cool thanks.
Bought 2, hopefully I got them right as not many to choose from.

This would be male









This one I guess is female.. but yet again somehow it looks male..


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i still cannot understand why anybody would want to own genetically defective fish...the tend to be rather sensitive..die early and look terrible...
like i always say...it is like crossing a human with a warthog....would you like to marry one of them ??? lol


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I guess just a matter of personal preference. When I first saw a "blood parrot"fish, I was freaked out. My friend had told me she had a freshwater parrot fish, but the only parrot fish I knew was salt water. When I saw it, I thought someone had sold her a horribly deformed cichlid, and made up a story about it being bred that way on purpose!  (had the same reaction to "balloon" mollies) As I began to see them show up in stores, I realised they really were bred that way. I wouldn't want one, because I still see a deformed cichlid. But to my friend, her parrot fish was beautiful! Oddly, I love French bulldogs, and they are bred for genetic dwarfism.


----------

